# Happy Birthday Silver Hawk.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I notice you haven't declared your true age? 

Have a happy birthday and considerable more of them, young man.:wink1:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Happy birthday! :cheers:

Later,

William


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Paul <although I'm sure he'll be in bed by now>


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday :cheers:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Paul.

I was going to make a jealous comment about having a b-day on a Friday this year (no hangover guilt), but every day must be like Friday for a man of leisure.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> I notice you haven't declared your true age?


He's 58.

Happy Birthday Paul. Take it easy from here on in.







:thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks guys! :thumbsup:



MarkF said:


> He's 58.


Where did you get that from :huh: ? It's wrong btw....but I feel 58 .


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy birthday matey


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Paul


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Paul......have a great day :beer:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

happy birthday paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Have a good one Paul! :cheers:

Once yer past 35, it's all downhill  including the manly figure :lol:

ldman:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope you have a truly electrifying birthday! :groan:...................I'll get my coat...

Best Wishes,

Sam.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Paul, have a good one.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Paul take the day off and **** the watches and enjoy yourself (did I really say that with all my watches he has to repair).


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Paul, have a good one!


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy birthday Paul and many more of them.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Paul!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Paul, I hope you have an *`Electric`* one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Paul, hope you have a fantastic day :cheers:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Missed this, better late than never, maybe.

Hope it was a good one!


----------

